# We've just taken on a greyhound foster!



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Our first foster arrived yesterday and red fawn boy called Copper. He had already been fostered by a friend so he is very social and very cuddly. This is a new experience for us and we hope to be able to help out the adoption charity when we can. So far Stanley is ok with him although there have been a few growls on the foster's part. This dog, although the same age as mine is much more bouncy and doesn't like to be left alone or at least likes to know where you are.
He is very cruisy.
He is also a thief!
We were warned about this and he's not allowed in the kitchen but if you leave something out and leave the room he will sneak in and jump up onto the bench and try and steal it which I just caught him doing.
I had rinsed a plate that had meat on it and left it on the other side of the kitchen on the bench and obviously the smell was just too enticing. He got yelled at by me (as I caught him in the act) and ran out looking very meek and guilty.
I've warned my kids not to leave anything out otherwise it will be gone and could potentially be dangerous for him.
Good thing is, he is raw fed in the morning and eats kibble in the evening. All the fosters have to eat the particular food that is donated to the programme, but I added some sardines and an egg to his last night.
I'm not sure how long we have him as he is up for adoption but we could have him for 2 weeks.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Congrats, that's awesome! I'm sure you'll be able to whip him into shape with his counter surfing. Hopefully Stanley's gentlemanly behaviors will rub off on him.  That's great he eats partial raw too!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That's cool - you really think he will be adopted in two weeks? 

We learned with Snorkels to put EVERYTHING up. Even if it's on the counters. She will find a way. When I was so ill Monday and hubby fed the dogs, he left the venison ribs on the counter and she somehow got them down. Must have been a heck of a leap.

I hope you have better luck training your new foster to leave the food alone


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Congrats! I would love to see pictures of him.  Great that he gets to eat some raw. Hopefully you can curb the counter surfing, I am sure they do not have far to reach to steal anything. 2 weeks sure is not very long. How awesome that they find homes that quickly.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Cor, good on you sozzle. 
You know, I really wish my other half would let me foster cattle dogs, but maybe it's for the best, I know I'd have a house full otherwise.
Isn't it a shock to your system when you suddenly have a dog in the house where you can't leave food lying around? It makes you so appreciate how awesome you own pup is.
Hope everything works out great.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that's awesome.....i hope this foster group is better than xelill's.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

They are pretty good and the one we got our boy from.
I am not sure how long it takes for a home to be found for dogs, very much varies on what applications they have in and what dogs are available, but they are carefully matched to individual's situation.
The adoption group main kennel base (which also doubles as boarding kennels for other animals as a business) only have so much room for the greyhounds and they've just had to take in 19 neglected/underfed dogs from a woman who couldn't afford to feed them and surrendered them to the charity so any greyhounds already there awaiting adoptions have been fostered out to people like us who've mentioned that they would like to do it sometime, well the time is now because we had an urgent phone call from them asking if we could possibly look after this one for a couple of weeks maybe longer. As he's got such a great personality he may find a home quite quickly. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

So sunshine, where's the pic's????


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

NO picture? :frown::yell:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

It's wonderful that you are taking Copper in!
I'm looking forward to seeing some pictures!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I've been trying to upload some pics that my hubby took yesterday but our iPhoto has updated and now it's far more complicated to use.
Any Mac users here?
Hate being so thick when it comes to computers. Old iPhoto used to work really well, can't figure this one out.
Although there is a pic on Greyhounds As Pets if you click on 'We Need Homes' he is the 7th one down 'Copper', but only if you can be bothered.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I've been on that site before... Probably through your signature. I had had my eye on Campbell and Les. hahaha

Copper's a cutie. We DO need some more pictures though. Hahaha! Good for you on taking him in. And you were sober when you did it... I'm still kicking myself for that one...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

he's beautiful...i love the reason he's retired...

uncompetitive....one day, copper awoke, stretched his limbs, and thought....nah, don't feel like it.  i'll go to sozzle's house instead.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

He's cute, there's a lot of nice looking hounds on there looking for homes, I just love how muscular and lean they are.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

He is gorgeous! Interesting pedigree. Some nice looking dogs. Just so many names I have never seen until you get way back in generations since I am used to American pedigrees. But he goes back to Pilot in 1820 just like my Greyhounds.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful dogs, good for you for taking him in.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

riddick4811 said:


> He is gorgeous! Interesting pedigree. Some nice looking dogs. Just so many names I have never seen until you get way back in generations since I am used to American pedigrees. But he goes back to Pilot in 1820 just like my Greyhounds.


Yes my boy does too (Chile Will He). Obviously thousands have originated from him looking at the database. Copper wasn't a very successful racer and only won one race out of 60 starts. He was kept as a pet for a year I think by the trainer/owner and then put into GAP programme.


----------

